# Problem mit externer Festplatte



## david07 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

habe folgendes Problem:

eine externer 250 GB Platte von Medion über USB.
Windows meldet immer wenn ich sie anschließe:

"Es konnten nicht alle Dateien für F:\$Mft gespeichert werden. Die Daten gingen verloren."

Ich kann die Platte im Arbeitsplatz als F (Daten) sehen und auch darauf zugreifen. Wenn ich eine Datei öffnen will kann sie jedoch nicht gefunden werden und auch kopieren kann ich keine Dateien von dem Datenträger. Die Datenträgerverwaltung sagt mir das der Datenträger leer sei.

Was ist los? Wie komm ich wieder an meine Daten? Ich habe leider keine Ahnung von Datenträger. Ich dachte mir das warscheilich die Zuordnungsdatei oder so etwas ähnliches beschädigt ist. Da ich die Files ja noch sehen kann, habe ich mir gedacht das die Dateien warscheinlich noch vorhanden sind, aber das das Inhaltsverzeichnis fehlt.

Wie oder mit welcher Software kann ich die Dateien wieder herstellen? 


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## merzi86 (5. Oktober 2008)

Ein gutes Programm zum Dateien wiederherstellen ist Ontack Easy Recovery.
Wenn du keine Garantie mehr auf der Platte hast kannste auch mal die Platte rausschrauben, direkt an den Rechner anschließen und so schauen, ob du auf die Dateien zugreifen kannst. Wenn du die Platte am Rechner angeschlossen hast kannst du diese ebenfalls mal mit tools wie HDTune oder HDHealth checken lassen.


----------



## david07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Werde ich mal ausprobieren. Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort.

Habe leider keinen Rechner mehr. Hab vor einem Jahr komplett auf Laptop umgestellt.
Von daher fällt diese Möglichkeit flach.


----------

